# Got my new Chassis....



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

So, I received my new BSRT G3 pinned "medium" chassis. And out of excitement I decided to start assembly on it with the parts I had available. 

So far, shoes and springs from an SRT. I had a spare 24 tooth crown gear from I believe a Mega G+ and a pin from an SRT. I also have an 8 tooth pinion from the same Mega G+ I got the crown from that I'll probably use with the 24 tooth crown.

Look at the pics and let me know if I've got anything assembled incorrectly. 

I'm going to be ordering a Delrin independant front end with o-ring tires, BSRT black rims. Not sure what tires I'll be running. 

Now, a question on motors. I'm interested in the SCE FYREBOX I - Boxer Style High Performance Motor from Slotcarexpress.com but I'm not sure it'll fit the BSRT chassis. I tried to test fit an SRT motor into it but couldn't get it to fit.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I would like to find a Dodge Neon lexan body to put on it. Painted black. To commemorate my Neon; that I'm in the middle of taking apart and getting rid of. I miss my car.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

eliminate the shoe altogether. run a piece of desoldering braid through the hanger and impale it on the front post for the shoe (very small slit with a hobby knife to allow the impale) then solder the other end to the upper side of the shoe spring housing. still use the shoe spring for pressure on the braid. works fantastically well.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

No I am not smart enough:freak:

I use un-jacketed wire.
i solder to the sides of the endbell at the joint of the ear and the brush spring
this means any impedance points are by passed because the other end I run from the top of the chassis down the spring hole and through the spring.

there are 2 ways to end the wire
1> solder a small piece of copper/brass to wire. The brass is push down on the shoe by the spring and this holds the spring on as well.

2>I simply bush the end of the wire like a mushroom over the end of the spring and you have the same effect as option 1.

Now you can change shoes without having to have a solder gun.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Slotking, 

I don't quite understand what you are saying. If you had pictures that'd be really helpful. I do like the desoldering braid or wire idea though.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

no pics, 
the only working after market cars I have at this time are the slottech cars
I win more with them then any other car

They are easier to adjust the flex of the chassis and absorb bumps better(plastic track).


if you look at the sg+ or g3 chassis, look at the hole where the spring sits.
at he top is the lip of the shoe hab=nger over the hole, push that back towards the motor some so the wire goes down it through the spring.

kind of like this:
.....................spring
wire ------O00000-|brass plate the shoe goes up next to the brass plate
.............top hole

on the endbell side, look at the sides, you can see where the 2 pieces meet
solder to the joint where thet meet


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

As this is my first scratch build I'm not too familiar with components and names so its hard for me to visualize this.

What makes it even more difficult for me is that I don't have an existing G+ motor out of a salvage car to use. I'm building it from the ground up. I thought I'd be able to pick a can motor from a vendor and drop it in. But from what I've been told, I can't. So now I need to find all these other parts I need and I don't know what anything is called. I understand the endbell is at the front of the motor. I also know there are parts to hold the motor magnets in.

I don't want to break up one of my good G+ cars to drop a stock motor in the G3 chassis. It defeats the purpose of doing this. I want a "better than stock" car, nothing crazy but something slightly quicker.

If anyone has a breakdown of parts I'll need to put a motor in this chassis I'd appreciate it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

440, I think you need to practice disassembling a stock G+ and then reassembling to get the hang of building that chassis. when you can do that easily, you are ready to build your custom. if I am ahead of the program and you don't have a stock G+, then get one. better to mess something up on that than to break expensive custom parts for the fast car.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I do have several G+ cars. But they are in working order and I'd like to avoid breaking one of those up. Although I do have several Hp7s coming. Maybe I can trade 1 or 2 of them to my son for one of his G+ cars. Is that wrong?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm kinda new at this. I know it says I joined in '08. By I got married that year and have been very busy since. I'm real food at taking apart T-Jets but I've never taken apart any of my other cars.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm kinda new at this. I know it says I joined in '08. By I got married that year and have been very busy since. I'm real food at taking apart T-Jets but I've never taken apart any of my other cars.


But you are saying I could use the SRT parts but I have to disassemble the can?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok cool, thank you for the part break down of what I will need. Now I can start ordering parts.:thumbsup:

So, I'll order the Endbell, Timing Plate, and a second clip; as well as spares. I'll also order brushes, magnets, springs and shoes (although I do plan on braiding it), and clips.

As for hubs, I do plan on ordering Delrin independant fronts and will be getting whatever hubs meet my fancy (I'm liking the 5 spoke black ones for the G3).

Gearing I do have a 24 tooth crown gear and an 8 tooth pinion. But I plan on ordering several 7 tooth pinions and several different crown gears, 20, 22 etc...etc...

The body is going to be tricky for me. I'd like to find a Lexan 1st generation (1994/5 - 1999) Dodge Neon. I haven't seen any. Not sure what the odds of having one made up are going to be.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, so I placed an order for some parts already. Below is a list of what was ordered. I only ordered one of each item for the time being since I ran out of money, actually I was $20 over my budget for this session. I will be taking apart either one of my Super G+ cars just to see how it all goes together and to possibly use some of the parts in the G3. Let me know if I've missed everything or bought some stuff that may not have been needed right now. 

1 BSRT Copper Pickup Springs (2 Pair)

1 BSRT Copper Pickup Shoe Holders

1 BSRT Aluminum Ind. Front Assembly

1 BSRT Delrin Rear Hubs 0.250 (Pair)

1 G3 Bronze Arm Bushing (Rear)

1 G3 Bronze Arm Bushing (Endbell)

1 BSRT G3-R Medium Timing Bracket

1 BSRT Gold SG+/G3 End Bell

1 BSRT Nylatron 7T Pinion Gear

1 BSRT Nylatron 22T Crown Gear
Item # BSRT 412


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I got home this evening and discovered I have absolutely no AFX Super G+ cars. My son had two. I said had because I pilfered one for two of the new Tyco chassis I just ordered. But I think I'll give him his G+ back. 

I disassembled the chassis and then proceeded to install the motor in my G3 chassis. WOW! It looks so much more complicated than it is. It took 5 minutes to pull one apart and then assemble the other one. 

The one thing I noticed is that the stock G+ traction magnets do not fit in the G3 chassis because there is a small "hump" whereas the stock magnets are flat.

In the second pic you can see the traction magnets are flat and in the fourth pic you can see the little "hump" in the G3 chassis.

I was pleasantly surprised to see that when I put a 9v battery to the shoes the motor did turn rather smoothly. 

The other thing I noticed is that the crown gear does not hit the pinion gear. I think I need a different shim. 

I can't wait for my parts to show up. I think I'll order my son a new armature from Slot Car Express just for being a good sport with the chassis pilfering.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am a little confused? you pilfered stuff from a TYCO chassis to use on a TOMY or BSRT G+ chassis? the armatures are not interchangeable because of the brush directions. in the TYCO they are East/West or horizontal in regard to the plane of the chassis. in the TOMY/BSRT G+ they are North/South or vertical to the plane of the chassis. what am I missing?


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

No. I pilfered my son's AFX Super G+ to test fit the guts from it into my G3. Remember, I'm new at this scratch building and I have no clue what I'm doing. 

I traded him two Tyco chassis for one of his AFX Super G+ chassis'. I figured, he wouldn't of let me just take one of his cars to disassemble for my own amusement, he's 11. So, I gave him two other slot cars for one of his. Realistically, I was going to give him one anyway so I threw the second one in for good measure. 

Now that I know how the G3 and Super G+ are put together and I have a better understanding of the parts I need I will now put his G+ back together and give it back to him. But he'll still get the two Tyco's for being a good sport.

I just re-read what I originally typed and can see where it got confusing. I was not clear. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I will now put his G+ back together and give it back to him. But he'll still get the two Tyco's for being a good sport.


WHAT!!

I used to just tackle my son and take what I wanted!
Just glade he waited till he left home to hit the weights!!!!!!!!!
his workout weight for the bench press is now 300lbs :freak:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

slotking said:


> WHAT!!
> 
> I used to just tackle my son and take what I wanted!
> Just glade he waited till he left home to hit the weights!!!!!!!!!
> his workout weight for the bench press is now 300lbs :freak:


My step-son and I don't alwaysget along. So, I try to do nice things for him sometimes to show him I don't hate him. So, I'll give him his car back.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I told my son I did love him, then I asked if he could feel the love
he said no
so I tazzed him
then asked him again!




Sorry
Just kidding, my oldest son and raced a lot for while
the other kids where into for a bit but not long

I had to work the cars for 2 - 3 of them for while, my cars sucked for a while


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

slotking said:


> I told my son I did love him, then I asked if he could feel the love
> he said no
> so I tazzed him
> then asked him again!


Classic


Boosted


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

WOOT!!

Got my email from Ho Slot Car Racing and he is shipping my parts. There were two separate orders on the same day (3/28/2011) over $100 worth of parts. 

But what I forgot to order were magnets. What I want to know is, why are magnets so frickin' expensive??

Anybody have a place where I can order both motor magnets and traction magnets as a kit? I see Lucky Bob's but anywhere else I can compare prices? 

Hoslotcarracing.com is out of everything but has the super expensive ones left.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, I don't understand it. You'd think the Hot Arm I just ordered would've been more expensive seeing how it's got wire and solder and is so tiny. 

Eh...guess I'll be ordering from Gary's.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

found this site the other day...might be helpful?
http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=11


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hornet,
I didn't know if the site might be useful to this build or others building cars just something I came acorss the other day. Thanks for the the info.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still stuck. I've even tried looking on Ebay for a wrecked Super G+ car but nothing. Yet.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

At this rate, I won't be putting my son's car back together.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hornet,
would these work?
http://www.allmagnetics.com/ceramicblocks.htm


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

440, refresh my memory. what do you need to complete the car you borrowed parts from?


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hornet,
or these?
http://www.mmcmagnetics.com/ourproducts/Bonded/Compression_Bonded.htm#


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

LOL
I think you got the wrong guy, hollywood is just a poster over there, he has no input there! Tmac is the new owner.



> anybody got the dimensions of the G3R mags


I have put G# level 25 in a storm and they worked! so i would guess it may work the other way as well


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

it can depend on the power if the arm moves
if the power sucks (or the cars setup) you can see power fluctuations where the arm moves


----------



## thedeeman (Feb 18, 2009)

slotking said:


> LOL
> I think you got the wrong guy, hollywood is just a poster over there, he has no input there! Tmac is the new owner.
> 
> 
> ...


I gave that a try just yesterday. The storm tractions are just slightly too long for the G3 chassis :-(. I was hoping to have a solution to my lvl 25 problem since storm lvl 25s are still available everywhere. I guess if you're not racing in an organized league (HOPRA, HOFRA, etc), you could sand them down to fit. That won't work for me because I race under HOPRA rules, so no sanding allowed :-(.

BTW, the traction was incredible even without them sitting perfectly flat on the chassis bottom. I think the storm lvl 25s are actually stronger than the G3R lvl25s (that can't be had anymore). If Wizzard wanted to make some extra cash, they would shave down the magnets themselves. That way it would be legal for competition since they would come from the manufacturer that way. I know years ago Wizzard used to make parts for Super G+s (I have some old arms, axles, and front ends from them). But I don't think thay do that anymore.

440 - Your'e spare magnets and chassis will be going out in the mail this weekend. I also included a couple of axles and slip on tires.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

A couple of our guys used to put level 25 Storm mags into the G's back when you couldn't hardly get Level 25 BSRT mags.
I better apologize,my dig at the boys over on POS wasn't deserved by them.
I might have a beef with a couple of the guys,but it shouldn't show-up here.
Tmac and Hollywood i apologize,sorry for running off at the mouth on you guys.
Rick


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hornet,
Thank you for your guidiance and link to Tom Rasey's build. Although you may think others have more info to share, you have been very informatitive.:thumbsup::thumbsup: For us that don't get to the races, it's great to get a chance to see and be informed of modifications that have or can be done. Are you willing to share more of your experience on building and maintaining cars going the Neo route? 

thedeeman,
very cool sending helping out 440 and your info also:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh, man. I've been busy and haven't had a chance to check here today much at all. 

Al, I was missing both the traction magnets and the motor magnets for my kid's car. Everything else I gave back to him. 

Dman, thanks, I appreciate it. You've helped me out immensely. Now I can give my son back his magnets. 

On a side note, related to this topic though. My parts from HOSlotCarRacing.com came in. Lots of parts. 

One 8 tooth pinion, two 7 tooth pinions, several different crowns, my Hot Stock Arm, a standard gold endbell, a "Tweaked" endbell, a timing plate, front and rear bushings, springs, shoes, clips, my independent front end. A .590 rear axle (I think that's the size), rear rims. 

Hopefully tonight I can start putting the car together...again....of course I can't put the motor in cause I'm waiting on the magnets from Dman (which again, I really appreciate.) I'll be swinging over to either NJ Nostalgia or Zepplin's for rear tires and a body this weekend.

One question though, how do I separate the brush arms in the end bell to insert the arm? can I make up some sort of a jig with a paperclip or something? I though I had read on here using the end of a pencil or something.

*EDIT*

YAY!! The edit button is back!

Also, can someone please explain this magnet level thingy to me? I don't get it. And keep in mind, I'm not really racing. Just messing around with my son. I mean, if any of you local guys to me hold races and would allow me to come race I'd race...but then I'd probably have to build a different car.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Started officially assembling the car tonight. 

Got the rear tires mounted, put a 7 tooth pinion with a 24 crown. 

I also began putting the motor together.

BSRT Gold Hot Stock Arm
BSRT Stiff Timing Plate
BSRT Tweaked Gold Endbell
BSRT Reamed Front Bushing
BSRT Rear Bushing

I tried using a pencil with the eraser removed and a paper clip to open the brush arms, but the paper clip was too short so what I did instead was held the endbell and timing plate in my hand then took the paper clip and fished it through two holes in the timing plate until I was able to just push it to open the arms, I then held the paper clip as I carefully slid the armature into place through the timing plate and into the endbell.

Its a lot like assembling a real car...only smaller...and electric....:freak:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## thedeeman (Feb 18, 2009)

440 said:


> Oh, man. I've been busy and haven't had a chance to check here today much at all.
> 
> Al, I was missing both the traction magnets and the motor magnets for my kid's car. Everything else I gave back to him.
> 
> ...


Ok, you should be getting the mags from me shortly. I thought they got mailed on Saturday but I was informed that someone didn't make it to the post office in time for the last pickup .


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Dman. I got informed this morning by my wife that there were several packages in the mail this morning. One may be yours. She also told me that one package is stuck in the mailbox.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Mike start with a new arm and pinion,leave the arm loose in the chassis


LOL

1> I have had cars setup with a short nipple:wave:
works great but once in a while the nipple pops out :devil:

2> i can see it on the dyno with some cars once in a while, but that could be my PS which is a cheap train transformer


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

but in general you are correct
one can just look at the wear pattern on the pinion.

I's just saying sometimes they do walk:freak:


----------



## thedeeman (Feb 18, 2009)

440 said:


> Thanks Dman. I got informed this morning by my wife that there were several packages in the mail this morning. One may be yours. She also told me that one package is stuck in the mailbox.


Hey, did you get the goods I sent?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

no

still waiting:tongue:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

thedeeman said:


> Hey, did you get the goods I sent?


No, not yet. My wife has been checking everyday. The body of the car is all done and otherwise the car is complete. 

I did manage to put my son's car back together and put in a Pyrostock 1 arm from Slot Car Express (SirSlotsalot) and man, what a difference that arm has made in the performance of his SG+. He has learned to be careful with it in the corners too. Mainly because I told him the next car he breaks he won't be getting back after I rebuild it.


----------



## thedeeman (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, maybe today it will show up. This is strange because it's just coming from south jersey. I could have driven it up to you faster . BTW, it was sent regular first class mail since it was just a softpak envelope.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll have my wife check when she goes to get my son from the bus stop.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I'll have my wife check when she goes to get my son from the bus stop.


That is frustrating!
my wife goes to pickup my son, and I yell at her! "He's 30 years old! let him take the bus to Ft Jackson and enlist!"


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

He's gotta go to baseball practice which is about 7 miles away. I tell him to walk all the time. 

Dman, parts arrived thank you very much.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> He's gotta go to baseball practice which is about 7 miles away. I tell him to walk all the time


1 of my fav commercials was roy rogers
a bunch of old guys talking how far they walked to school.

1 old guy says I walked 10 miles to school in the snow with bare feet!
the 2nd old guy says "FEET" you had FEET???


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, that was a good commercial. My dad used to tell me he walked to school uphill in both directions in 10' of snow and they couldn't afford shoes so he had to wrap newspaper around his feet. I couldn't help but laugh every time he said that.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Got a chance to run my G3r car today. Man, is it ridiculously fast. Its running a gold tweaked endbell, gold hot stock arm. I however feel it does not like the OEM AFX guns and wall wart. When I pull the trigger you can hear the car whine. It won't move until the trigger is pulled back all the way. 

I also finishes the G3 car I built. Its got a standard gold endbell reamed bushings, reamed timing plate with a Pyrostock 1 arm. Its not quite as fast as the R car but it seems to like the wall wart and gun.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hornet, I looked last night and I couldn't see anything with an OHM rating. Can I check with my volt meter set to read OHMS?

This may also be a good time to pull the triggered on a power supply and decent guns.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Did I miss what Ohm of Armature?

What about front end? springs .007-.010 ?
size of front tires?

When testing maybe have a cheap harbor freight temp gun
watch temp 150* F.

Magnets , (try swapping) in motor mode & traction mode.
try different magnets with shims.

and the more you build the easier it gets, and sometimes the pieced together parts chassis can be a lighting bolt.



Great Info!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------

